
Italy's antitrust watchdog is investigating Google - matstc
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/nm/20090827/wr_nm/us_google_italy_antitrust
======
dotcoma
yeah, good idea.

The Prime Minister here owns 3 tv channels and somehow more or less controls
RAI's other 3 national channels, and they investigate Google...

~~~
ilyak
Well, I think we all agree that google agregating your news should be opt-out,
and the threats to stop search-engine-indexing site which doesn't allow its
news to be on unrelated news-aggregator service is ridiculous.

So that ridiculousness is worth investigation, sure.

On other hand, I don't see why newspapers would object aggregating their
articles into google news. Google news is all about links to the newspaper
sites; it's a source of clicks, not a way to steal content.

~~~
matstc
I'm also curious about why companies might want to opt out of the news
aggregator.

Although I'm wondering why companies even have a say in it. Isn't the
aggregation involved fair use? If I start my own news aggregator do I have to
ask publishing companies permission? I feel like I should be able to just
aggregate them whether they like it or not.

